# Does anybody actually work?



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont know where to put this thread so ive put it here. I am asking the question above because alot of the people who have a hell of a lot of reptiles on here dont work. Seem to live on benefits and yet have 20 + reps. Just wondering because I know I couldnt afford to keep any of my animals if i didnt work. Thanks for reading.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i work ful time, good cos i have geckos so they sleep while im away! and no way i cud afford if i didnt work!


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe reptile owners on benefits can only afford reptiles, thus have to eat mealworms and shit like their pets. I hear they taste like peanuts.

I work at RSPCA to answer your question anyway.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i work repairing mobile phones - reworking smd / bga components, fault finding, changing plug and play bits like screens, reflashing software, unlocking, that kind of stuff...


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

i would for audi


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I work 40 hours a week and still cant afford to keep any reptiles! Makes me wonder how these spongers manage it tbh.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont work atm, im at home bringing up the little ones. the OH works full time though.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm sponging off society (and my OH) while i do my degree.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm retired am not on any benefits etc but do have an independant income thanks inpart to other projects and hobbies


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Brat said:


> I work 40 hours a week and still cant afford to keep any reptiles! Makes me wonder how these spongers manage it tbh.


:lol2: its got me wondering i cos work 40 hrs and so does my mrs and yet we couldnt afford anymore and if 1 of us lost our jobs they would all have to go


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im at uni, but work on a sat and sunday, and through out the holidays.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I lost my job a littlw while ago and being so obviously pregnant i am finding it hard to get work. 

However i am NOT sponging (brat your attitude stinks). My partner is supporting both of us and paying my reptile food bill.

Marina


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Work part time at the luxirous world of mcdonalds! .... only to get me through college


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ahhh, some people sponge off their OHs. I'd hate to do that tbh, independent woman is me 

Nat


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Brat said:


> I work 40 hours a week and still cant afford to keep any reptiles! Makes me wonder how these spongers manage it tbh.


wat a horrid attitude ....i am on incapacity benefit ..it doesnt mean i sponge and yes i have reps and other animals all that i had before i had to stop working so now i make do whilst my pets get what they need ...just because i dont work doesnt mean i cant have any pets


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Didnt want this to turn into an argument it just seems that people on benefits can have more reps than people who work for their money :lol2:. Then again isnt that with everything in the world not just reps :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Dont know where to put this thread so ive put it here. I am asking the question above because alot of the people who have a hell of a lot of reptiles on here dont work. Seem to live on benefits and yet have 20 + reps. Just wondering because I know I couldnt afford to keep any of my animals if i didnt work. Thanks for reading.


 
HI

to answer your question

I am 35 and worked till I was 31.

I have a serious neurological condition which involves daily seizures and also ataxia. I have suffered from this since I was 13 but chose to work as hard as I could until the condition became too severe.

i also have mild brain injury.

I went to Uni and worked amongst other things as a mortgage advisor then a youth counsellor. I am trained in Community Arts and also Person centred counselling.

i have also had jobs when i was a teenager in shops and a paper round.

I Live in a wheelchair adapted bungalow and receive dla and income support. This allows me to have an income which I feel after working very hard al my life sometimes two jobs at a time is deserved. I did not want to stop working as I had an excellent career however sometimes life isnt what you wish for.

since i use a wheelchair and also suffer from extreme muscle spasm and pain i do not go on holiday, or clubbing or bowling or to the movies. IN fact I do very little out of the house.

I am basically housebound unless someone takes me out in the car.
I got into reptiles when I was 19 but only kept for a few years.

I returned to my passion of reptile keeping when I was told by my GP working would no longer be viable and I was putting my health in serious danger by trying to work even part-time.

I therefore dedicate my time and money to caring for reptiles within my own home.

I also occasionally rescue animals.

I do not smoke rarely drink and dont give a jot for fancy clothes or shoes.



I have worked very hard in my life.. earning when I was at the height of my career 35k per anum.

Since i will now not be able to work again.. due to my condition being both chronic and untreatable I would prefer to live out my life with some happiness.

Keeping and caring for my reptiles gives me this.

I do not need to leave my house to care for them and this suits me very well due to the nature of my condition. I do not feel I am wasting my money on crap like cigarettes and wine. My animals after my children are my life.

I hope that gives a concise answer to your question


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> Ahhh, some people sponge off their OHs. I'd hate to do that tbh, independent woman is me
> 
> Nat


TBF im currently (and our children) "sponging of my OH, this is because we both feel that rather than a stranger bringing up our children, and my wages going to pay the child minder that this is best for the kids.
When they are older i will go back to work.
I dont class it as "sponging", a relationship is a partnership. It would still work the same way if he was to stay at home and bring up the children and i go out to work. A relationship means that you share the workload.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i dont think its fair to generalise as people do have there reasons for not workin, but there are so many people who are simply to lazy to work and find it easier to get benifits, where i live its shockin how many teen girls are just gettin preg to get a free flat and not have to work!! and i dont think mariinam is sponging as she is preg so the partner wil have to provide while she looks after the baby!
and it people who are suddenly unemployed good on them for not just selling their reps and everythin, they are not just something u shud sell when its convienient!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

done both , been on the dole, lots of training and full time work.

im a trained mechanic (city and guilds 3901,4101 and 4102 Heavy Goods apprenticeship for thos interested) and it service engineer (IT Practitoners Diploma) and starting my degree in 2 months though OU. I current work for EDS supporing the DWP, NHS, MOD an GM amongs others but was an engineer before that.

i have sponged off the OH , however paid it all back , and my rep always come first.

even looking at a 440l marine tank for my next "project" ..........


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I work out of choice - I was on incapacity benefit before I worked, and I am working against my doctors recommendations - I got more money when on incapacity benefit than I do now which is a little sad really! I know a lot of people who are on incapacity who would give just about anything to be healthy and get back into the working world. 

I am unfortunately not in good enough health to get a full time contract job, and being self employed gives me the flexibility to work at a pace that won't be a detriment to my health, and just about enough cash to not need to claim benefits.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Brat three people including myself have now commented on your attitude towards this issue would you like to explain yourself??

Marina


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

me and my OH work full time and wish we could afford more reps


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I work 20 hours a week as well as being in full time education doing my degree in mental health nursing. I don't own a single credit card and haven't got a penny of debt. I still manage to afford rather expensive animals and care for them to the best of my ability because I work my butt off to do so. 

I don't see why people recieveing benefits can't enjoy keeping reptiles, but I find it rather funny how some individuals have literally hundreds of reptiles that they keep AND BREED yet still claim benefits. Yes the hobby does tend to pay for it's self once you produce your own offspring to sell/trade however benefits are not intended for the purchasing and upkeep of reptiles, but rather to help individuals take care of themselves and enable them to have the resources to get back into work!

I think things get out of hand when you have more animals than resources. For example, spending every last penny on a new creature and not thinking about the electricity bill at the end of the month. Then what happens, you need to sell the new creature to pay that bill. I know a few people who operate this way and I absolutly disagree with it. But then how other people live their life and spend their money is in all honesty none of my or anyone elses business


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Brat three people including myself have now commented on your attitude towards this issue would you like to explain yourself??
> 
> Marina


make that 4...
im awake most nights with terrable back ache, esp now its cold and damp, i take meds so 4 times a day im knocked out...it hurts bending, walking and lifting and it hurts if i dont do owt....so would you employ me?

with some peoples comments, im the scum of the earth scrounger on society...and would be better off with Hitler wanted...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> Ahhh, some people sponge off their OHs. I'd hate to do that tbh, independent woman is me
> 
> Nat


 
you never know hunny maybe one day you wil get chronically ill and realise life isnt always about choices..


sometimes its about what hand you are dealt..

I dont sponge off my other half.. he doesnt even live with me..

nor am i a sponger at all..

I have 6 ogrades 5 highers

a diploma in arts and one in counselling and i worked from age 14 to 31..
as i said at times 2 jobs at a time.

as i said i have a serious neuro condition and i worked till i was 31.. way past what the doctors recommended..

i knew once i stopped working and was in a wheelchair allbeit temporarily and only a few times a week I wouold have to accept daily seizures and extreme and chronic pain were going to get the better of me earning a tidy sum .

Your sweeping generalisations are not very accurate. 

Perhaps one day you wil know what it is like to not be healthy and able to work.. that would indeed be karma..



id swap my health in a second to be able to sit even just as a tesco cashier..even though I am trained highly and have diplomas to work in a job sector that could earn me a lot of money...
its not going to happen.. i have this illness and its here to stay.. so i will never ever be able to work again..

so for people who genuinely need income support and dla.. surely they are allowed then to choose what to spend that money on.??


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

being ill doesnt count as scroungin in my opinion, tbh i wudnt employ ya cooljules, and a lot of ppl are in similar situations! i think the prob is with people that can work but just cant be bothered!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I work 30 hours a week as well as being in full time education doing my degree in mental health nursing. I don't own a single credit card and haven't got a penny of debt. I still manage to afford rather expensive animals and care for them to the best of my ability because I work my butt off to do so.
> 
> I don't see why people recieveing benefits can't enjoy keeping reptiles, but I find it rather funny how some individuals have literally hundreds of reptiles that they keep AND BREED yet still claim benefits. *Yes the hobby does tend to pay for it's self once you produce your own offspring to sell/trade *however benefits are not intended for the purchasing and upkeep of reptiles, but rather to help individuals take care of themselves and enable them to have the resources to get back into work!


thats crap, i bred some bairds rat snakes this year, and even if i had sold them all by now, it wouldnt have covered 2 months leccy....never mind the food, eq etc etc...


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

sparkle said:


> HI
> 
> to answer your question
> 
> ...


Perfect answer :2thumb:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I have 3 jobs  and the OH works full time


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

sparkle said:


> id swap my health in a second to be able to sit even just as a tesco cashier..even though I am trained hughly and have diplomas to work in a job sector that could earn me a lot of money...
> its not going to happen.. i have this ilness and its here to stay.. so i will never ever be able to work again..


I think this is the part that healthy people often find the most hard to comprehend, I have had a few members of family say to me "you had it easy, you were on benefits for life, why would you choose to go out and work? I'd love free money" etc. etc. blah blah blah, but it's so hard to just realise what it's like to have your freedom essential taken away from you, and how not everyone wants to be on benefits but just don't have that choice.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

cooljules said:


> thats crap, i bred some bairds rat snakes this year, and even if i had sold them all by now, it wouldnt have covered 2 months leccy....never mind the food, eq etc etc...


It's not crap. A lot of people who breed consistantly and sell consistantly use the money for food and supplies. Your never ever going to cover ALL your costs or MAKE money unless you are breeding on a huge commerical scale.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

any new reps i buy are paid for either by selling something else be it a hatchling or something i own or i use xmas money ect ..although sometimes one of my kids offer to buy me a new snake


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I think this is the part that healthy people often find the most hard to comprehend, I have had a few members of family say to me "you had it easy, you were on benefits for life, why would you choose to go out and work? I'd love free money" etc. etc. blah blah blah, but it's so hard to just realise what it's like to have your freedom essential taken away from you, and how not everyone wants to be on benefits but just don't have that choice.


i used to make lots of plastic models, as i had so much spare time, and i asked my local model shop if i could work there 1 day a week...i did it for a fiver, didnt even cover my petrol and dinner....just so i got out, and did something i enjoyed...screaming in agony, having a dry mouth, so drinking 20 cups of tea and needing a wazz every 15 min didnt help.........


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> make that 4...
> im awake most nights with terrable back ache, esp now its cold and damp, i take meds so 4 times a day im knocked out...it hurts bending, walking and lifting and it hurts if i dont do owt....so would you employ me?
> 
> with some peoples comments, im the scum of the earth scrounger on society...and would be better off with Hitler wanted...


shes brat by name brat by nature jools... 

I know how much pain youre in.. and there are people on this forum have serious health problems whether they be long term or not.. they CHOOSE to use their money for animals .. should we blow it on alcohol, **** and takeaways?? i think not.. not if we are animal lovers...


anyway..

I hope this thread can lend something towards explaining that not everyone on benefits WANTS to be on them... id prefer a crap job anywhere than a lifetime with this non treatable illness but as i said it is simply not going to happen..

so lets smile, laugh a bit...order some more locusts ... defrost some mice..

AND HAVE A PARTY

:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Marina, explain myself? What would you like to know? I'll do my very best 

Jules, yes I'd employ you.. It hurts whatever you do so you may aswell do _something_! Also, Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I lost my job a littlw while ago and being so obviously pregnant i am finding it hard to get work.
> 
> However i am NOT sponging (brat your attitude stinks). My partner is supporting both of us and paying my reptile food bill.
> 
> Marina


 
sucks big time, i was laid of when i was 28 weeks pregnant. i have had a crappy PT job but the contract has just ended. the OH has to work extra shifts. and in 5 months i will have no savings left at all. have no idea what i will do then. but i am struggling to get a job cos i have such a fantastic CV. i am apparently over qualified for everything i apply for, but there are no jobs that match my qualifications!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I think this is the part that healthy people often find the most hard to comprehend, I have had a few members of family say to me "you had it easy, you were on benefits for life, why would you choose to go out and work? I'd love free money" etc. etc. blah blah blah, but it's so hard to just realise what it's like to have your freedom essential taken away from you, and how not everyone wants to be on benefits but just don't have that choice.


 
oh completely christy...

I miss my freedom so much
BUT im chuffed i did the things i wanted before i took really bad.. there was always going to be ONE outcome with my condition.. but boy did i have a riot before i became housebound and in agony..

and hey the painkillers are fun ( NOT LOL)

Climbing down the waterfalls in india to feed wild monkeys bananas..
herping in Goa.. galloping along an open field on a freezing scottish morning...
and taking a photogrpah of edelwiess in switzerland after climbing higher than sense would tell me..
oh and of course.. the infamous dancing on the podium in my hotpants at an outdoor rave LOL.. AHEM where were we now...

I am so so lucky i did so many things before my time came for my world to get smaller.. and now it is.. ive brought what is most important to me INTO my house.. the fact i live on benefits is not who i am.. my condition is severe.. but not enough to cause me to feel sorry for myself. i think i fitted 10 life times into the years i WAS well... and i had a seriously good bloody time when i worked.. ( and of course the weekends when i didnt hehe)

now i cant.. whats the issue with me keeping my animals  i see none.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> shes brat by name brat by nature jools...
> 
> I know how much pain youre in.. and there are people on this forum have serious health problems whether they be long term or not.. they CHOOSE to use their money for animals .. should we blow it on alcohol, **** and takeaways?? i think not.. not if we are animal lovers...
> 
> ...


yeah, before my granddad was put in a home with Az, even when he was in his 80's he had to go shopping with me, and everyone thought my blue badge was his...nooooo he was strong as a ox and did all my gardening, diy and carrying the shopping bags. yes sarky comments from people, like 'you dont look disabled' and YES i have hit people who have said that to me


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I think this is the part that healthy people often find the most hard to comprehend, I have had a few members of family say to me "you had it easy, you were on benefits for life, why would you choose to go out and work? I'd love free money" etc. etc. blah blah blah, but it's so hard to just realise what it's like to have your freedom essential taken away from you, and how not everyone wants to be on benefits but just don't have that choice.


its not just your freedom but your identity , your happiness , your well being and above all simply you.

i love my work , and in a matter of fact way , if i dont do my job , people like sparkle, cooljules and others would have no money at all , and end up cold , homeless and probably work.

if i get a severity one incident , i have 5 mins to fill out all details on a 5 page form and only 4 hours to get it fixed.

this give me an enourmous sence of self worth , and speaking from being on benfits, i know what that is like to have it taken away from you.

in laymens terms is the 500 staff at my building , and the 400 across at our backup site that we have to have BY LAW went on strike, this country would be right back in the dark ages with millions of people affected.

i know this is slightyl OT , but just wanted to put it across that "scroungers" as you put it brat, often go onto doing great things with there lives after a spot of bad luck, and it was a DIRECT offer from the JC (whom i now support) gave me that chance


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkle said:


> id swap my health in a second to be able to sit even just as a tesco cashier..even though I am trained highly and have diplomas to work in a job sector that could earn me a lot of money...
> its not going to happen.. i have this illness and its here to stay.. so i will never ever be able to work again..
> 
> so for people who genuinely need income support and dla.. surely they are allowed then to choose what to spend that money on.??


 
TBH i agree with you.
Im on several different meds, painkillers and anti-inflamatorys and others, and have just endure 18months of physio just to be told its unlikely i will ever be pain free.
i consider myself lucky that at the moment my health problems do not upset my life too much and pain and other problems are manageable. Who knows...... eventually i may be in a position where i may not be able to go back to work, or i could go back to work only to find myself unable to do the job because of ill health.
those that are genuinely ill and cant work shouldnt have any stigma attached to their condition, those, that for health reasons, or stay at home mums whose partners work, shouldnt feel bad either.
those that lounge about on the dole or income support because they think its an easy ride should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ignor me:blush:

i've been hunting for a job, but i'm trying to work for myself. i'm a qualified nail tech (but credit crunch means no-one can afford false nails, and i'm working towards a pet shop, boarding, sitting, and leo breeding to being in some mone=itary support.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> Marina, explain myself? What would you like to know? I'll do my very best
> 
> Jules, yes I'd employ you.. It hurts whatever you do so you may aswell do _something_! Also, Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


no you woudlnt, half the week i would be awake screaming in pain, get to sleep about 6am...so would have to fone saying i cant come in...

3 or 4 times a day, take my meds, so im like a zombie for a hour...need a nap. you wouldnt want that.

talk ages to walk anywhere, keep stopping, couldnt lift of bend.....

i cook sunday dinner because i WANT too, and it nearly kills me pain wise....


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> those that lounge about on the dole or income support because they think its an easy ride should be ashamed of themselves.


Which is the stigma and generalization attached to those who are on benefits. There's a multitude of benefit categories... People who really NEED and DESERVE benefits and people who really are out there to get something for nothing. 

Unfortunately some don't have an open enough mind to look at the big picture and all the little details that make it. I can't stand when people base opinions on nothing but bias stereotypes and prejudices...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i am not a brat thanks very much, i was being funny. i am married and have served 4 1/2 year for queen and country, so i would like a little more respect thank you.


BRAT is a member on here....lmao


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Which is the stigma and generalization attached to those who are on benefits. There's a multitude of benefit categories... People who really NEED and DESERVE benefits and people who really are out there to get something for nothing.
> 
> Unfortunately some don't have an open enough mind to look at the big picture and all the little details that make it. I can't stand when people base opinions on nothing but bias stereotypes and prejudices...


 
but elle i paid my neurologist and gp thousands to pretend i am ill..and cant work

GEESH.. surely you know THAT!!!!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

im a full time bum at the moment....i was at college a few months ago n was workin as a cook and a barman (diff jobs but sam place) 5 nights a week n doin an afd on saturday..but i still cudnt afford rent etc, n it was ither leave college or sell the animals....so i left college n got a full time job...but that went tits up cuz th landlady was a twat n gt evicted so everyone lost their jobs.....i was gonna sign on n sponge til i got a job but wen i went to the job centre i ended up arguein with a 20yr old couple..who i over heard discussin havin a 6th child for more income....skanks....so i walked out
....


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i am not a brat thanks very much, i was being funny. i am married and have served 4 1/2 year for queen and country, so i would like a little more respect thank you.


 
she was talking to the forumite CALLED BRAT

scroll back and check!!!!!


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkle said:


> but elle i paid my neurologist and gp thousands to pretend i am ill..and cant work
> 
> GEESH.. surely you know THAT!!!!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Duh. I have seen your wads of cash missus, and you know thats the only reason I'm your friend. Because you buy me shiney things! Muahhaha


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> BRAT is a member on here....lmao


 
yeah oops.:blush: have changed my post, lol, and my face really is that red. hehe
Quote:
Originally Posted by *kirsten*  
_i am not a brat thanks very much, i was being funny. i am married and have served 4 1/2 year for queen and country, so i would like a little more respect thank you._


she was talking to the forumite CALLED BRAT

scroll back and check!!!!!


yeah seen, sorry.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Which is the stigma and generalization attached to those who are on benefits. There's a multitude of benefit categories... People who really NEED and DESERVE benefits and people who really are out there to get something for nothing.
> 
> Unfortunately some don't have an open enough mind to look at the big picture and all the little details that make it. I can't stand when people base opinions on nothing but bias stereotypes and prejudices...


which is exactly what i was pointing out.
there are those that genuinely need them because they really cant work, there are currently a lot that have recently started claiming dole, not because they are lazy but because they are victims of the latest job cuts.
however the stigma given to those on benefits arrived because people suddenly realised it was an easy ride.
the benefits system is constantly abused.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> which is exactly what i was pointing out.
> there are those that genuinely need them because they really cant work, there are currently a lot that have recently started claiming dole, not because they are lazy but because they are victims of the latest job cuts.
> however the stigma given to those on benefits arrived because people suddenly realised it was an easy ride.
> the benefits system is constantly abused.


Absolutly :notworthy:


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no you woudlnt, half the week i would be awake screaming in pain, get to sleep about 6am...so would have to fone saying i cant come in...
> 
> 3 or 4 times a day, take my meds, so im like a zombie for a hour...need a nap. you wouldnt want that.
> 
> ...


How do you look after reptiles then when its a struggle to even feed yourself?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> TBH i agree with you.
> Im on several different meds, painkillers and anti-inflamatorys and others, and have just endure 18months of physio just to be told its unlikely i will ever be pain free.
> i consider myself lucky that at the moment my health problems do not upset my life too much and pain and other problems are manageable. Who knows...... eventually i may be in a position where i may not be able to go back to work, or i could go back to work only to find myself unable to do the job because of ill health.
> those that are genuinely ill and cant work shouldnt have any stigma attached to their condition, those, that for health reasons, or stay at home mums whose partners work, shouldnt feel bad either.
> those that lounge about on the dole or income support because they think its an easy ride should be ashamed of themselves.


 
exactly...

stay at home mums have a hard job... i have two kids and whilst i love looking after them.. compared to being a full time mortgage advisor in my 20s.. being a mum is a million times harder work.. 24/7 and no holidays ..

but i agree with the issues regarding health too..

peopel who are healthy do not need to consider leaving the house each day,, 

most days i cant walk more than 5 minutes.. so i rely on friends and family taking me places and driving my DLA car that i pay fro out of my beneifts.. im not allowed to drive it due to my seizures ... but i CAN look after my animals.. and can feed and clean them.. and if i take ill at home i can sit down and rest then start again.. so no risks really..

My oldest daughter is 11 and as she is considered a young carer the reptiles give her a positive to focus on in the house.

Ofter she is stuck at home looking after me ( she helps with household chores more than she should at 11) and helping with other bits and bobs when she should be out having fun.... and the reps really help cheer her up when she helps feed or learn about them and their habitat etc in the wild.. so much so she is considering becoming a vet nurse or studying animal conservation at college.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

my job is bringing up 3 kids. i dont have the time or energy to work as what i do (as any mum will know) is harder work then a job :lol2:

my OH does work however but isnt too happy with funding my reptile habit but if he wants his dinner etc then he knows what he has to do!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkle said:


> exactly...
> 
> stay at home mums have a hard job... i have two kids and whilst i love looking after them.. compared to being a full time mortgage advisor in my 20s.. being a mum is a million times harder work.. 24/7 and no holidays ..
> 
> ...


Inspiring. Your daughter must be a lovely person. People do not actually realise how many carers are actually children.
I hope your daughter goes on to become a vet nurse, or what the hell, has she considered actually becoming a vet?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Duh. I have seen your wads of cash missus, and you know thats the only reason I'm your friend. Because you buy me shiney things! Muahhaha


 
well quite..

you know im such a sponger.. i pretend to wobble and fall over and mumble my words just to steal money fromt he government for reptiles and expensive rainbow drops for you my love....

im off to watch eastenders on my TV.. OH MAN i have replay on virgin.. HOW DARE I...


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I work full time and support both my partner and daughter and my hobbies. I am not in debt and "credit card" is a swear word in our house. 

I know a few people whom would give there last working limb to work it does annoy me come 10am jobcenter is full of full time bums.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

sparkle said:


> *My oldest daughter is 11 and as she is considered a young carer *the reptiles give her a positive to focus on in the house.
> 
> Ofter she is stuck at home looking after me ( she helps with household chores more than she should at 11) and helping with other bits and bobs when she should be out having fun.... and the reps really help cheer her up when she helps feed or learn about them and their habitat etc in the wild.. so much so she is considering becoming a vet nurse or studying animal conservation at college.


Seriously? She cares, for _you_? Surely she should be out doing what kids do? Hire a carer or something? I am sure you can get some payments towards it. You could even maybe have less animals to pay for it. 

Good luck to her in becoming a vet nurse, in total utter seriousness. I wish her the best. Make sure her caring for you doesn't hold that back in the slightest, wont you? : victory:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sparkle pants, Is that the 50 inch plasma TV you bought with your spongy moniez? Great picture and sound quality if I must say so myself...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Inspiring. Your daughter must be a lovely person. People do not actually realise how many carers are actually children.
> I hope your daughter goes on to become a vet nurse, or what the hell, has she considered actually becoming a vet?


 
i asked her that ( shes 2 yrs ahead at school in her core subjects) as i am sure she could easily achieve the qualifications...

her answer was this

im not sure i want to be responsible for getting the cutty bits wrong during an animal operation mum.. i think id prefer to make them all better afterwards

Bless...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> How do you look after reptiles then when its a struggle to even feed yourself?


none of your business


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> my OH does work however but isnt too happy with funding my reptile habit but if he wants his dinner etc then he knows what he has to do!!!


 
LMAO, i should try that one, do more house work, then give him a reason to fund my habit.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkle said:


> i asked her that ( shes 2 yrs ahead at school in her core subjects) as i am sure she could easily achieve the qualifications...
> 
> her answer was this
> 
> ...


 awwwww definately a natural carer.
Good luck to her in whatever she chooses to do.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> none of your business


Just about sums ur position up then :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Just about sums ur position up then :lol2:


no not really, just has nothing to do with you......


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

u entered this thread and made it every1s buissness and yet when i ask a perfectly good question your stumped.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Good on you if you have Virgin, you need something to do during the day I guess.
I have a measly tiny tele which only picks up 3 channels.. lucky me.



debcot1 said:


> my job is bringing up 3 kids. i dont have the time or energy to work as what i do (as any mum will know) is harder work then a job


I disagree, I reckon my job's harder lol


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no not really, just has nothing to do with you......


i bet uv got a robot that does it all for u!...how cool would that be!


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> i bet uv got a robot that does it all for u!...how cool would that be!


Na you dont need a robot when ur able :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Seriously? She cares, for _you_? Surely she should be out doing what kids do? Hire a carer or something? I am sure you can get some payments towards it. You could even maybe have less animals to pay for it.
> 
> Good luck to her in becoming a vet nurse, in total utter seriousness. I wish her the best. Make sure her caring for you doesn't hold that back in the slightest, wont you? : victory:


 


when she is AT home... she helps care for me by doing housework alongside me etc

since the main issue is that I have seizures ( which they cannot medicate)
she is my carer when this happens.. I cannot employ somone 24/7 its not a viable option...



I have carers come in every day to help me .. and i pay someone to do housework 2 hours per week  

she does her room and cleans and tidies way more than I THINK she should.. but that is because if i was well shed probably be spoiled LOL

that i consider caring ash..... others may not

She goes out 4 times a week to music groups.. guitar and saxaphone.. and is also in a drama group too...

and she stays with her gran 3 times a week and goes out to play along there...

many children are carers and paying someone to come to my house does not solve the issue of my condition being unpredictable.. she is also involved ina young carers scheme 

She is pupil counsellor at her school and is heavily involved with that too

Luckily i do arts and crafts with her at home.. as im a trained community artist and i also play guitar and we jam together 

Her roll as carer cannot be solved by more people coming to our home..


Non medicated seizures are impossible to manage with extra carers.. so when she is here and the carers arent she needs to know what to do..
this makes her my carer.. 

hope that helps explain..

giving up my animals will never ever solve this


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> u entered this thread and made it every1s buissness and yet when i ask a perfectly good question your stumped.


no, people know about me on here, never hidden anything but with your attitude, i dont have to give you a answer....just like if i asked you some things


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I have not worked a single day in my life,
yet i have 20+ snakes, 
some very nice morphs that are quite expensive, I dont claim benefits or anything, 

I just stay at home, looking after snakes, and goin on the internet,


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I have not worked a single day in my life,
> yet i have 20+ snakes,
> some very nice morphs that are quite expensive, I dont claim benefits or anything,
> 
> I just stay at home, looking after snakes, and goin on the internet,


And sponge off daddy :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Way to brag wee man.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

StevenPeri said:


> Dont know where to put this thread so ive put it here. I am asking the question above because alot of the people who have a hell of a lot of reptiles on here dont work. Seem to live on benefits and yet have 20 + reps. Just wondering because I know I couldnt afford to keep any of my animals if i didnt work. Thanks for reading.


 i havent read a single other post.. BUT, i have wondered this a few times in the past. some of the collections are amazing, and it turns out the people or person has never worked.
i dont know why, but i find a massive % of reptile people are out of work, and i dont mean right now, i mean over the last 10-15 years.
it dont bother me that much, but it is something i have noticed.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no, people know about me on here, never hidden anything but with your attitude, i dont have to give you a answer....just like if i asked you some things


I havnt said nothing wrong or shown a bad attitude. Just that if it was me and like you said struggle to do yourself basic things such as meals then how can you bend over to clean reps get them out etc. I mean it takes long enough to do 1 rep. KETTLE AND BLACK comes to mind.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> I havnt said nothing wrong or shown a bad attitude. Just that if it was me and like you said struggle to do yourself basic things such as meals then how can you bend over to clean reps get them out etc. I mean it takes long enough to do 1 rep. KETTLE AND BLACK comes to mind.


 
hiya steven did u manage to wade through some of my answers 


it helps to explain things from another perspective


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL Joel, good job you have Daddy eh.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes i total understand your situation. Just cant understand every1s


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> i havent read a single other post.. BUT, i have wondered this a few times in the past. some of the collections are amazing, and it turns out the people or person has never worked.
> i dont know why, but i find a massive % of reptile people are out of work, and i dont mean right now, i mean over the last 10-15 years.
> it dont bother me that much, but it is something i have noticed.


Thats why i made the thread cos it got me wondering


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> hiya steven did u manage to wade through some of my answers
> 
> 
> it helps to explain things from another perspective


i dont think it would help....it seems im the sort of person who shouldnt own a rep.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Yes i total understand your situation. Just cant understand every1s


 
gotcha there.

my condition is totally weird though hence the reason i cant work... there is not a single consitency to it..

one minute im fine for days next im taking seizures 5 times a day.. i seriously wish they could medicate it.. they have tried but failed so far

but since its not safe for me to go out on my own.. who knows what juggernaut id land under if i had a seizure crossing the road...( hmm many would be chuffed though im sure hehe)

at least the animals make me and my chidlren happy


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i dont think it would help....it seems im the sort of person who shouldnt own a rep.


Dont play the sympathy vote. Sparkle explained her situation and that fine. She didnt have to but she joined the thread so decided to


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

StevenPeri said:


> Thats why i made the thread cos it got me wondering


 yeah, weird.
saying that, on the news today they were saying there are 8 million reps in the uk compared to 6 million cats and dogs.. 
once you have bought them, they are USUALLY cheaper to keep.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Im a student and cant afford what i keep but in time wont need to keep these animals as i will be bounding around the worlds earning sweet FA but still molesting animals 'in the name of science' :whistling2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Yes i total understand your situation. Just cant understand every1s


You don't need to understand everyones, just accept that there truley are people out there that deserve the benefits they are entitled to. And as far as I am concerned, there is no law on what you can spend money on. I am sure the government would rather people spent their benefits on high tax products such as booze and ****, but I would imagine purchasing reptiles is a far more effective and economical way of spending our moniez 

PS I smoke and drink... and buy reptiles. AND I get a rather large bursary. Yep, I get paid to attend 6 lectures a week. Quite a few thousand pounds actually, that I never need to pay back. But I also work part time and would never consider quiting my job. I have a strong work ethic and truley believe in having to do something to get something. Theres no such thing as free money...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Dont play the sympathy vote. Sparkle explained her situation and that fine. She didnt have to but she joined the thread so decided to


and i gave my reasons earlier....which you didnt seem to think made a differance....


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, weird.
> saying that, on the news today they were saying there are 8 million reps in the uk compared to 6 million cats and dogs..
> once you have bought them, they are USUALLY cheaper to keep.


Crikey, I disagree, mainly because reptiles are addictive and you can't just stop at one so food/equip bills get higher, plus the use of electric.. I only have two cats and they cost me a fiver a week... I used to have a small collection of Reps (Around 35) and they cost me around 100 a week :shock:


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> You don't need to understand everyones, just accept that there truley are people out there that deserve the benefits they are entitled to. And as far as I am concerned, there is no law on what you can spend money on. I am sure the government would rather people spent their benefits on high tax products such as booze and ****, but I would imagine purchasing reptiles is a far more effective and economical way of spending our moniez
> 
> PS I smoke and drink... and buy reptiles. AND I get a rather large bursary. Yep, I get paid to attend 6 lectures a week. Quite a few thousand pounds actually, that I never need to pay back. But I also work part time and would never consider quiting my job. I have a strong work ethic and truley believe in having to do something to get something. Theres no such thing as free money...


There is such thing as free money all the dawl bums


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, weird.
> saying that, on the news today they were saying there are 8 million reps in the uk compared to 6 million cats and dogs..
> once you have bought them, they are USUALLY cheaper to keep.


I think this would make a great sticky cos we can see what jobs people got and thus get a better insight into every1 :2thumb: btw im a painter and decorator


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Brat said:


> Crikey, I disagree, mainly because reptiles are addictive and you can't just stop at one so food/equip bills get higher, plus the use of electric.. I only have two cats and they cost me a fiver a week... I used to have a small collection of Reps (Around 35) and they cost me around 100 a week :shock:


thats it, on average they cost alot less i think



StevenPeri said:


> There is such thing as free money all the dawl bums


to be honest, as soon as i saw who else was rowing.. i instantly decided this will be my last post.. no matter what i write, it will be wrong now..
good luck with the row dude. :no1:


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> thats it, on average they cost alot less i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers for your support :lol2: make it easier and stickie it :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> And sponge off daddy :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Way to brag wee man.


yes Sponge of daddy, have all the snakes i want, all the food and electricity paid for, 
something you could never embrace


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i currently dont work, but isnt out of choise, if i got offerd a job shuvling crap with a good enough wage to just live off, then ide snap it up!

hell to find a job atm :bash: all my benefits go on my reptiles


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> yes Sponge of daddy, have all the snakes i want, all the food and electricity paid for,
> something you could never embrace


Oh right ok 

I see you have no knowledge of the value of money or ownership or work ethic or independant living. Thats ok though, you will learn the hard way


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> yes Sponge of daddy, have all the snakes i want, all the food and electricity paid for,
> something you could never embrace


and you are proud of this..

what a fine specimen u are...

daddy wipe your poo-poo bum for you too.. and mummy still feeding you ... im sure they keep a special place in their bed at night to sing you to sleep...

awwwww


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

sparkle said:


> and you are proud of this..
> 
> what a fine specimen u are...
> 
> ...


what a fine specimen for the thread though :lol2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yes, here stands Joel, future government sponger. I think he has every right to be here actually!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Good on the lad I say.. Parents should provide for their children until they're 18 so why shouldn't he reap the benefits? Just because your kid is caring for you rather than being waited on like Joel, doesn't make him any less of a 'fine specimen'.

Joel, think I can get adopted? My Mummy and Daddy think I'm too old to be spoilt now, although I still have tantrums on Daddy's floor when I visit


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Brat said:


> Marina, explain myself? What would you like to know? I'll do my very best
> 
> Jules, yes I'd employ you.. It hurts whatever you do so you may aswell do _something_! Also, Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


HI all, 

Brat go and take a long walk of a short pier.

Don't comment on other peoples problems untill you have a severe/cronhic problem yourself, and then have the right to comment.

Put your brain into gear and keep your gob shut,till you have something to say, what is your solution for disabled people shoot them and save money.

I would keep these evil feelings to yourself.

PS this is a snake section, does not take a lot to work it out.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> Brat go and take a long walk of a short pier.
> 
> ...


Oh, no need to be nasty, honey. 
I don't live anywhere near a pier though, sorry.

Evil feelings? Haha... Wondered why I had 666 tattooed on the back of my neck, explains alot now!

This is the snake section? I see your eyes are failing you, please come back when you know what day of the week it is, thanks x x


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> Good on the lad I say.. Parents should provide for their children until they're 18 so why shouldn't he reap the benefits? Just because your kid is caring for you rather than being waited on like Joel, doesn't make him any less of a 'fine specimen'.
> 
> Joel, think I can get adopted? My Mummy and Daddy think I'm too old to be spoilt now, although I still have tantrums on Daddy's floor when I visit


Good on the boy for having his arsed wiped by daddy at his age and not learning how to appreciate the value of WORKING for things in life?

At his age I was 2nd mother to my youngest siblings while my mother worked night shift 5 days a week. I was also working 25 hours a week as a waitress in a hotel and cafe, doing grueling shifts with a Gordon Ramsy wanabee at 13 years old. I loved the Independence, the money, the skills I learnt and the people I met, even though I was never in before 11pm on a school night as that's when the restaurant closed.

I like to think that collectivley, I have benefited from all that in life. Without those experiences I doubt I would value the things I do today. And I thank my mother for pushing me and challanging me to reach my full potential at every oppertunity, despite how hard it was at times.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i work 40+ hours a week, my misses works 40+ hours a week, and we have a mortgage and are permanetly skint, we both have debt and are currently looking for extra work to save for our wedding, 

lifes a struggle but we do what we need to do, i don't understand how some people manage to have so many reptiles and not work, for myself personally it wouldn't work, 

i only have a small 2 up 2 down but its mine in 25 years, if i lost my job i would loose everything,


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> i work 40+ hours a week, my misses works 40+ hours a week, and we have a mortgage and are permanetly skint, we both have debt and are currently looking for extra work to save for our wedding,
> 
> lifes a struggle but we do what we need to do, i don't understand how some people manage to have so many reptiles and not work, for myself personally it wouldn't work,
> 
> i only have a small 2 up 2 down but its mine in 25 years, if i lost my job i would loose everything,


Summed my exact position up mate


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Good on the boy for having his arsed wiped by daddy at his age and not learning how to appreciate the value of WORKING for things in life?
> 
> At his age I was 2nd mother to my youngest siblings while my mother worked night shift 5 days a week. I was also working 25 hours a week as a waitress in a hotel and cafe, doing grueling shifts with a Gordon Ramsy wanabee at 13 years old. I loved the Independence, the money, the skills I learnt and the people I met, even though I was never in before 11pm on a school night as that's when the restaurant closed.


Why a 13 year old should have that kind of responsibility is beyond me.
My children will still be doing what kids should be doing at that age.. Not being child slaves! We spend far too much of our lives working, our childhood is where we should be having as much fun as possible before such responsibility is required. It doesn't mean they will value money, material things, etc any less.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I WANTED the responsibility because I wanted to buy myself the things I desired. And mummy sure as hell wasn't going to spoil me. I actually started working when I was 12. I LOVED it. Right enough I lived in the North West Highlands so it was always good work in the tourist industry. And why not take the oppertunities you can? Why pass them by and miss out on valuable life lessons and precious memories. I adored working alongside my school friends till the wee hours of the morning. Especially after the chefs left at 10pm, because then we didn't have to doge flying knifes and stuff LOL.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Summed my exact position up mate


lifes a bitch and there is nothing we can do, 

just got to get on with it, i RIDE to work everyday and the streets are empty as all the doleys are tucked away in bed, a lot of my friends are unemployed and they have better social lives than myself, i can't afford to go out everynight of the week, i spend my money on food, electric, bills, loans, then i'm brassic for 3 weeks, then it all happens again


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> lifes a bitch and there is nothing we can do,
> 
> just got to get on with it, i RIDE to work everyday and the streets are empty as all the doleys are tucked away in bed, a lot of my friends are unemployed and they have better social lives than myself, i can't afford to go out everynight of the week, i spend my money on food, electric, bills, loans, then i'm brassic for 3 weeks, then it all happens again


Yep completely agree yet again but i got 28 years left on my mortgage lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> lifes a bitch and there is nothing we can do,
> 
> just got to get on with it, i RIDE to work everyday and the streets are empty as all the doleys are tucked away in bed, a lot of my friends are unemployed and they have better social lives than myself, i can't afford to go out everynight of the week, i spend my money on food, electric, bills, loans, then i'm brassic for 3 weeks, then it all happens again


But you can hold your head up and think "i did it! me and my OH did it! and we didnt have to sponge from anyone else"
theres a certain pride in being able to say that you did by yourselves without sponging.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

NXSmiggy said:


> done both , been on the dole, lots of training and full time work.
> 
> im a trained mechanic (city and guilds 3901,4101 and 4102 Heavy Goods apprenticeship for thos interested) and it service engineer (IT Practitoners Diploma) and starting my degree in 2 months though OU. I current work for EDS supporing the DWP, NHS, MOD an GM amongs others but was an engineer before that.
> 
> ...


Now that will really test your finances lol.

And yes, I work.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Yep completely agree yet again but i got 28 years left on my mortgage lol


I go 30 years :Na_Na_Na_Na: had to take a 35yr policy out :devil:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> Why a 13 year old should have that kind of responsibility is beyond me.
> My children will still be doing what kids should be doing at that age.. Not being child slaves! We spend far too much of our lives working, our childhood is where we should be having as much fun as possible before such responsibility is required. It doesn't mean they will value money, material things, etc any less.


 
hmm i had a paper round aged 13 i loved it.. and i worked in a pet shop aged 14 on.. 

I wasnt a slave i actually enjoyd it.. i wanted a bit of repsonsibility and my parents neither enocouraged me or talked me out of it...

and since i dont work now due to ill health im glad i worked when i could., make your mind up your opinions change by the second..


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

animal addict said:


> I go 30 years :Na_Na_Na_Na: had to take a 35yr policy out :devil:


wow somebody gots more years left than me :lol2:


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> But you can hold your head up and think "i did it! me and my OH did it! and we didnt have to sponge from anyone else"
> theres a certain pride in being able to say that you did by yourselves without sponging.


I agree with that but does it actually get us anywhere?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> lifes a bitch and there is nothing we can do,
> 
> just got to get on with it, i RIDE to work everyday and the streets are empty as all the doleys are tucked away in bed, a lot of my friends are unemployed and they have better social lives than myself, i can't afford to go out everynight of the week, i spend my money on food, electric, bills, loans, then i'm brassic for 3 weeks, then it all happens again


I'd be happy if I could afford to go out twice a month lol! 

Makes me laugh how all the ones with no jobs go out all the time.. how do they do it? Yep, I'm very bitter!
But in the end, I'm proud because I put the roof over my head myself, I pay my own bills, I support myself, I've done it all alone.. I'm completely penniless at the end of every week but hey, I'm independent and earning a decent living!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Yep completely agree yet again but i got 28 years left on my mortgage lol


well we want to move to a bigger house but our debts won't allow it at the moment




Pliskens_Chains said:


> But you can hold your head up and think "i did it! me and my OH did it! and we didnt have to sponge from anyone else"
> theres a certain pride in being able to say that you did by yourselves without sponging.


totally agree and thanks, we have a nice home (small but nice) and its all our hard work, if i have lets say £30 to myself i won't spend it on a reptile as i won't have that £30 again and i think hhhmmm more electric and more food, so i either save that £30 or try to, or it goes on the house

i would love to ring a landlord and say this needs fixing £200 or thats not working properly £100 but unfortunately i am the landlord, so out comes the wallet moths again


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> I agree with that but does it actually get us anywhere?


yes it does, it means we can spit at the people who don't work, as we pay our taxes for them to watch jemery kyle all day


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

sparkle said:


> hmm i had a paper round aged 13 i loved it.. and i worked in a pet shop aged 14 on..
> 
> I wasnt a slave i actually enjoyd it.. i wanted a bit of repsonsibility and my parents neither enocouraged me or talked me out of it...
> 
> and since i dont work now due to ill health im glad i worked when i could., *make your mind up your opinions change by the second..*


Really? Do they?
Sorry, I don't do sympathy, and I don't think children should have to have the burden/responsibility of something an adult _has_ to do later on in life.


If your parents allow you to work until the early hours on a school night, then so be it.. My parents thought my education was worth more than any amount of money.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> Really? Do they?
> Sorry, I don't do sympathy, and I don't think children should have to have the burden/responsibility of something an adult _has_ to do later on in life.
> 
> 
> If your parents allow you to work until the early hours on a school night, then so be it.. My parents thought my education was worth more than any amount of money.


and look where it got you.......more bitter than a bag of lemons


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> and look where it got you.......more bitter than a bag of lemons


I think every1 is as bitter as a bag of lemons when it comes to people who dont work and yet have more than us.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cooljules said:


> and look where it got you.......more bitter than a bag of lemons


I admit I'm bitter, I'm bitter at the idiots out there who get the free house and free money thrown at them from every angle and wont do a days work in their life because they know they wont ever need to whilst the government keep feeding their piggy banks.

I'd love that lifestyle, but I have a bit of dignity and like to achieve things for myself, but hell, I can _still _be bitter.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> I think every1 is as bitter as a bag of lemons when it comes to people who dont work and yet have more than us.


no not everyone..and if you dont like it, go on the dole.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I've worked since i was about 12 and could get a paper round.

Ever since then I have always worked about from a month at the beginning of the year when I was made reduntant without notice.

So after paying into the government through taxes for the past 5 years I signed on and took some money back through benefits. I could afford bugga all with the dole money though, it just about paid for the running of my car whilst I looked for another job!

I now work anywhere between 40 and 50 hours a week depending how much overtime I can get.

I live at home, I don't pay my way at home but anything I want I pay for, the parents have nothing to do with my finances.

So while some people struggle to pay for a flat, I'm happy at home with pets and a flash car until I can afford my own place comfortably.

The type of people I hate on benefits are your classic young couple, with multiple kids and a staffie.

Getting money for being in pain is perfectly fine in my books. In the working world you would probably only slow up the capable work team so too right you should get money to support yourself, and being your money it's yours to do what ever you want with it.

Some people need to grow up on here.

And getting EVERYthing from the parents will haunt you in later years. I'm glad I wasn't spoilt as a child.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no not everyone..and if you dont like it, go on the dole.


Na dont want to lower myself to the level of some people and behappy about it


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> I've worked since i was about 12 and could get a paper round.
> 
> Ever since then I have always worked about from a month at the beginning of the year when I was made reduntant without notice.
> 
> ...


no i wouldnt mind slowing everyone down, just i would bring everything to a standstill....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Na dont want to lower myself to the level of some people and behappy about it


then stop complaining about others


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i would be bored if i was at home all day, it would drive me insane


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> then stop complaining about others


cant help it because i am so bitter and admit it. Cant you work in a pet shop anyways? You got enough in your home im sure you could do that job? or maybe in a factory sat down all day no harm in that?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> cant help it because i am so bitter and admit it. Cant you work in a pet shop anyways? You got enough in your home im sure you could do that job? or maybe in a factory sat down all day no harm in that?


as you didnt bother to understand what i wrote earlier why i cant...then i cant be bothered to explain it again


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> i would be bored if i was at home all day, it would drive me insane


and it doesnt me????


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> and it doesnt me????


obviously not


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

there is a factory not far from mine and it employs disabled employees, and it caters for all there needs, it also finds them jobs which they can do for a few hours a day in other places (like a agency)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> obviously not


then your just a :censor: in your own little perfect happy world..looking down on others


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> there is a factory not far from mine and it employs disabled employees, and it caters for all there needs, it also finds them jobs which they can do for a few hours a day in other places (like a agency)


Problem is Andy not every1 wants do work. And i suppose the way things are in the world it seems easier not 2


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> there is a factory not far from mine and it employs disabled employees, and it caters for all there needs, it also finds them jobs which they can do for a few hours a day in other places (like a agency)


and??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cooljules said:


> and it doesnt me????


You have loads of animals to keep you company, no doubt a TV and the internet.. Plus Llama girl unless she goes out to work??


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> then your just a :censor: in your own little perfect happy world..looking down on others


far from perfect mate skint all the time but never mind i at least got my self respect intact cos what i get is all my own and mrs hard work.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> You have loads of animals to keep you company, no doubt a TV and the internet.. Plus Llama girl unless she goes out to work??


yes and does the things i cant


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> far from perfect mate skint all the time but never mind i at least got my self respect intact cos what i get is all my own and mrs hard work.


yeah i have that too


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cooljules said:


> and??


Problem is Jules, you keep throwing down the sympathy card, Andy just explained something that if you're _that _desperate to get out of the house, there are places out there that can cater for people's special needs.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> and??


Told you andy no point in showing jobs when people are not interested


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> Problem is Jules, you keep throwing down the sympathy card, Andy just explained something that if you're _that _desperate to get out of the house, there are places out there that can cater for people's special needs.


no i dont want the sympathy card as you put it....


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yeah i have that too


You have what 2? skint? well yeh cos u dont work.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Told you andy no point in showing jobs when people are not interested


so who said i wasnt interested? thats just you, making assumptions about something you dont know


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> and??


and what?

i was just mentioning that disabled people or people with certain conditions can still work, i'm not saying 30 hours a week or anything, just that there are some places that cater for them,


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

the reason y i say ur not interested is because you quotd andys comment and said AND??? so aint that ignorant? rather than saying oh andy wheres that place 2 cos i would like to get off my arse and work etc. Get what i mean?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> and what?
> 
> i was just mentioning that disabled people or people with certain conditions can still work, i'm not saying 30 hours a week or anything, just that there are some places that cater for them,


yes and i know lots of disabled who work, so what?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> the reason y i say ur not interested is because you quotd andys comment and said AND??? so aint that ignorant? rather than saying oh andy wheres that place 2 cos i would like to get off my arse and work etc. Get what i mean?


no not really, i explained why i cant work much earlier, but you seem to think that isnt a reason why not.....


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cooljules said:


> no i dont want the sympathy card as you put it....


I wasn't offering it?
You seem to want it though, but I'm immune to dishing out sympathy, sorry for the disappointment.

I actually think you would benefit trying to do some work,i t would get you out of the house and give you some sanity back.. you seem to manage at home looking after so many reptiles.. I know how much cleaning/handling/feeding you have to do with many pets, so maybe you could deal with some kind of light work. There are also lots of jobs you could do from home, freelance work.. All done in your own time. Would give you great satisfaction, I'm sure.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

anyways i got work at 6.30am so i think i better get some sleep. cheers guys


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> anyways i got work at 6.30am so i think i better get some sleep. cheers guys


Sorry but this one made me :lol2:......
No offence to anyone was intended.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> If your parents allow you to work until the early hours on a school night, then so be it.. My parents thought my education was worth more than any amount of money.


What makes you think you can't get a decent education and STILL work as a young teenager? I'll have you know I have 9 standard grades (all at credit level, 5 of which are 1's), 4 highers (in psychology, sociology, english, history and numeracy) and I am doing a degree course in mental health nusing. So how did my working till the wee hours effect my education? Oh and I farted around at art school for half a year aswell...

My parents pushed me in music, art, education, work and house keeping skills. I like to think I am a well rounded individual. I moved 200 miles away from home by myself when I was 16 because I was not stimulated enough at home anymore. I was working AND in full time education (art school) and living with my partner at the time.. I got my very first reptile when I was 16... That I paid for with my own money despite the fact my parter was on benefits. I never once took money from him and nor him from I. We lived independant financial lives.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

TBH i think it seems Cooljules would benefit from getting a job. 

I'd offer the sympathy card but im only sympathetic toward Rover. So no.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> What makes you think you can't get a decent education and STILL work as a young teenager? I'll have you know I have 9 standard grades (all at credit level, 5 of which are 1's), 4 highers (in psychology, sociology, english, history and numeracy) and I am doing a degree course in mental health nusing. So how did my working till the wee hours effect my education? Oh and I farted around at art school for half a year aswell...


I know my Mother wouldn't have let me go out working til the early hours then expect me as a child, to want to get up at 7am and get ready for school. I wasn't raised in the 1950's :| so as a child, I was expected to be just that.. Have fun while I could before the responsibility began.
It hasn't given me any less life skills or taught me less about the value of money at all. I left home at 18, and am trying to keep myself afloat independently, as I should now that I'm an adult.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

While talking about jobs can anyone help me with what I should say to the owner of a local reptile shop I'am looking to work in? I'am asking because I'am not really all that confident and haven't really went and asked someone for a job before so I'am not all too sure about what I should say to them...


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> I know my Mother wouldn't have let me go out working til the early hours then expect me as a child, to want to get up at 7am and get ready for school. I wasn't raised in the 1950's :| so as a child, I was expected to be just that.. Have fun while I could before the responsibility began.
> It hasn't given me any less life skills or taught me less about the value of money at all. I left home at 18, and am trying to keep myself afloat independently, as I should now that I'm an adult.


Yet you condole and praise Joel for being a layabout teen who sponges off his dad? Oh and he thinks it's awesome?! I honestly don't know where your views and opinions stand anymore. They seem to chop and change like the wind.... I just don't understand.

I never once said my parents were happy about my choices, but they never stood in my way... I wasn't raised in the 50's either although I would have loved that. I am a sucker for pretty prom dresses, big bows and polka dots!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Yet you condole and praise Joel for being a layabout teen who sponges off his dad? Oh and he thinks it's awesome?! I honestly don't know where your views and opinions stand anymore. They seem to chop and change like the wind.... I just don't understand.
> 
> I never once said my parents were happy about my choices, but they never stood in my way... I wasn't raised in the 50's either although I would have loved that. I am a sucker for pretty prom dresses, big bows and polka dots!



Do you even know how old Joel is? If he was 20 and had his attitude I'd think he was a tit.. Reality is he's being a child and has no worries. I wish I could go back in time and do the same, would be a hell of a lot easier. 
How on earth am I changing my opinions? Please, do explain.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> While talking about jobs can anyone help me with what I should say to the owner of a local reptile shop I'am looking to work in? I'am asking because I'am not really all that confident and haven't really went and asked someone for a job before so I'am not all too sure about what I should say to them...


hey thats the easy bit...asking 

i just say hi my names debs, just wondering by any small chance is there any vacancys going here atall? 

list your reasons why you want to work there, ull proberly get an application pack or somthing fill it in then done, just shows your willing to jump in a difficult position to get the job


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> Do you even know how old Joel is? If he was 20 and had his attitude I'd think he was a tit.. Reality is he's being a child and has no worries. I wish I could go back in time and do the same, would be a hell of a lot easier.
> How on earth am I changing my opinions? Please, do explain.


Of course I know what age Joel is, which is why I forgive him for some of his crappy communication and interpretation skills.... I let it wash beacuse in truth he is still just a child. The fact of the matter is this is not about Joel, it's about different opinions and choices. And one is not right over the other, simply different. But chosing to understand and accept is a different matter. Consistancy is a must...

The topic at hand is about work and work ethics, and as clearly explained, we both have very different approaches. If I was to ever have children I would certainly encourage them to be all they ever could be by allowing them to make their own choices (whithin reason) and not being a crutch that supports them in life when they are PERFECTLY capable of supporting themselves. Those that do not allow that of their "children" are only breeding arrogance, laziness, conformity, depenance and neediness... etc


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Brat said:


> Oh, no need to be nasty, honey.
> I don't live anywhere near a pier though, sorry.
> 
> Evil feelings? Haha... Wondered why I had 666 tattooed on the back of my neck, explains alot now!
> ...


Hi all,

Got my sections wrong morphine does that to you, I have served my country in the army several tours of northern ireland and other places not very pleasent.

I am beign nasty replying to your nasty attitude towards disabled people.

I don't regard myself as a sponger my problem in non curable and getting worse its people like you that ******** me off.


slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Those that do not allow that of their "children" are only breeding arrogance, laziness, conformity, depenance and neediness... etc



Oh really? Is that factual?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> Oh really? Is that factual?


Not at all... merely my humble opinion, that doesn't matter that much at all. In the grand scheme of things that is...

May I ask, why are you SO defensive? What are you protecting?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my sections wrong morphine does that to you, I have served my country in the army several tours of northern ireland and other places not very pleasent.
> 
> ...


Back up there snakey. Feel free to re-read the whole thread again and quote me where I've been nasty towards disabled people. Infact, don;t waste your precious little time.. I'll do it for you..

[buggeralltoseehere]



[/buggeralltoseehere]

There you go.

Brat:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Not at all... merely my humble opinion, that doesn't matter that much at all. In the grand scheme of things that is...
> 
> May I ask, why are you SO defensive? What are you protecting?


I'm hardly defensive, I'm simply having a good old discussion. Nothing wrong with that, I have strong beliefs in many areas.. I share them.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I dont think anything Brat has said indicates she is nasty to disabled people. 

There are disabled people and then there are disabled people. I wonder how many people do have real issues with disabled people. Not many i'd say, but the few that do ruin it for all.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> I'm hardly defensive, I'm simply having a good old discussion. Nothing wrong with that, I have strong beliefs in many areas.. I share them.


True. I wont deny or criticize that. But I will point out that you were confident enough to degrade a whole group of people by calling them spongers. Which IMO is a disgusting phrase for those that truly depend on the money they are entitled to by the government. You may benefit from rephrasing and thinking carefully about generalizations in the future.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Interesting reading, I'm just amazed at how you Brat manage to survive with so little empathy towards your fellow human beings, do you have any friends? I can see why most people think your attitude stinks, because it does. 

Yes, I work 40+ hours a week with children with disabilities, and also find time to do voluntary work with young carers and siblings of disabled children... and to read your lack of understanding of disabilities makes my blood boil!

Don't lump everyone in the same 'scrounger' bracket when you have no idea on their abilities, I hope the day never comes when you find yourself needing care and realise how hard it is to do the 'simple' things that we so often take for granted.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I have a spinal deformation to which I have been told that I will need spinal operation to correct in the future, it affects my every movement. I try to do as best as I can, looking after my daughter while the missus goes to College etc so that we can have a better life.

At the minute, I pure and simply cannot work. Maybe if some of the people on here had serious health issues they'd understand. Though if its a question of people without proper reason leaning on the state, and funding a reptile addiction P) then I think thats out of order.

Bryan

Ps, before anyone asks.. I dont lift exo terras etc, as they are just too heavy..


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Bosscat said:


> Interesting reading, I'm just amazed at how you Brat manage to survive with so little empathy towards your fellow human beings, do you have any friends? I can see why most people think your attitude stinks, because it does.
> 
> Yes, I work 40+ hours a week with children with disabilities, and also find time to do voluntary work with young carers and siblings of disabled children... and to read your lack of understanding of disabilities makes my blood boil!
> 
> Don't lump everyone in the same 'scrounger' bracket when you have no idea on their abilities, I hope the day never comes when you find yourself needing care and realise how hard it is to do the 'simple' things that we so often take for granted.


Sorry to double post, but bang on. My missus does alot of work with Disabled children through her course and people who have a pre-emptive bias against them really p*#£ me off! :bash:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Never once in this thread have I even said whom I describe as spongers, so I've learnt nothing about future generalisations at all, I'll be completely honest.

On that note.. I'm off to jump into a freshly washed and dried bed, love it! I have a feeling I'm going to dream about nothing but sponges tonight.

Have a nice day at work tomorrow everyone, those that have a job of course


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ack you clearly have learnt NOTHING you ignorant, flippant rude little bitch. There I said it!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Ack you clearly have learnt NOTHING you ignorant, flippant rude little bitch. There I said it!


I was going to say 'self obsessed, self opinionated little biatch' but you beat me to it!


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Dont know where to put this thread so ive put it here. I am asking the question above because alot of the people who have a hell of a lot of reptiles on here dont work.


Yes an accomplished artist and reptile breeder. beats punching a time clock somewhere!:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Interesting reading, I'm just amazed at how you Brat manage to survive with so little empathy towards your fellow human beings, do you have any friends? I can see why most people think your attitude stinks, because it does.
> 
> Yes, I work 40+ hours a week with children with disabilities, and also find time to do voluntary work with young carers and siblings of disabled children... and to read your lack of understanding of disabilities makes my blood boil!
> 
> Don't lump everyone in the same 'scrounger' bracket when you have no idea on their abilities, I hope the day never comes when you find yourself needing care and realise how hard it is to do the 'simple' things that we so often take for granted.


Can you not read? I haven't once said "disabled people are scroungers/spongers" etc. (Except now ) Did any one of you ask who I referred to as a sponger? No, you jumped at me thinking I'm some kind of disable-ist.
I too work with a special little girl who has disabilities, and have a few 'disabled' people in my family.
EDIT: If you open your eyes a little bit wider you will see I haven't lumped anyone in a scrounger bracket. Please quote posts where I have so I can re-check, thanks muchly.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Its ok to be self obsessed and self opinionated, but it's unforgivable to be so flippant and arrogant about something as sensitive as disability living allowance and shoving those who are entitled to that as junkie spongers!

I am disgusted to say the least...


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually I'm very capable of reading, the people you have targeted with you rudeness and arrogance (although not directly calling them spongers / scroungers) have all been disabled, have they not? So whether directly or indirectly, you were still showing discrimination...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Its ok to be self obsessed and self opinionated, but it's unforgivable to be so flippant and arrogant about something as sensitive as disability living allowance and shoving those who are entitled to that as junkie spongers!
> 
> I am disgusted to say the least...


LMAO! I called disabled people junkie spongers now did I? Ahahahahahaha!
Your imagination captivates me, it truly does. Would love to know where it comes from though, I think you must be tired.. Go have a lie down then when you're done, have another read of the thread.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh so you are a patronising little cow as well? I never noticed...

I am not tired. Nor do I need to be up for work in the morning.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

OK just read all this and wondering where I fit in. So am I officially a sponger?

My youngest child has an Autistic Spectrum Disorder, Aspergers Syndrome. I get carers allowance for looking after him and disability benefits so I can stay at home rather than work. Frequently I get frantic calls to go to his school to either pick him up or attend urgent meetings. Won't go fully into it but anyways. If things fall apart at school I have to be able to drop things at a moments notice, if he is excluded then I am also stuck at home. Obviously I can't expect an employer to accept me leaving at a moments notice or being off days/weeks at a time. I do voluntary work though, doing nothing all day would drive me stir crazy. I also get frequent boughts of Mollaret's meningitis which the recovery time can be anything from weeks to 6 months. Oh and I'm a single parent, divorced, as it is so much easier dealing with my son that way. (been nice to see single parents not getting slagged of for a change)

No I'm not looking for sympathy. If I wanted it I would find it in the dictionary somewhere between sh*t and syphlis. 

So like I said at the top am I a sponger?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Actually I'm very capable of reading, the people you have targeted with you rudeness and arrogance (although not directly calling them spongers / scroungers) have all been disabled, have they not? So whether directly or indirectly, you were still showing discrimination...


Oooh hang on, you're doing the same to me.. therefore you _MUST _be racist as I'm white. Same thing isn't it? Thought so.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

I like ice cream.:2thumb:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brat said:


> Oooh hang on, you're doing the same to me.. therefore you _MUST _be racist as I'm white. Same thing isn't it? Thought so.


I think I hear a small violin playing in the distance....


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> I like ice cream.:2thumb:


Oh me too. Bohemian rasberry is amazing. I would kill a disabled sponger for a tub of it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Brat said:


> Oooh hang on, you're doing the same to me.. therefore you _MUST _be racist as I'm white. Same thing isn't it? Thought so.


Er, did I ever mention colour? I am however Brat-ist, and believe your parents should have taught you compassion and manners amongst other things, but they must have been working too hard to support you rather than teaching you respect...


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Oh me too. Bohemian rasberry is amazing. I would kill a disabled sponger for a tub of it RIGHT NOW!


:rotfl:mg::thumb: Yummmm Raspberry.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Er, did I ever mention colour? I am however Brat-ist, and believe your parents should have taught you compassion and manners amongst other things, but they must have been working too hard to support you rather than teaching you respect...



Er, did I ever mention disabled people being spongers?
I love it how you immediately know all about my parents and upbringing. Stalker alert.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it me, or has everyone taken Brats comments wrong?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

the only thing im bitter about is the fact that when i was at school i give my all in every subject, kept my head down and done the work but got lumberd with some crappy job that pays 140 a week, yet all the kids that were complete tossers at school have all the good jobs and best cars and clothes etc..

when i was at school i got a severe beating that broke my jaw in 3 places, broke my nose, ruptured my ear drum, fractured my lower spine, broke 4 ribs and left me with concussion for 3 days all because i wouldnt give a couple of guys the ring my grandad left me when he died, therefor i cant do a lot and have been offered dla, but turned it down as i still feel like i can work for the time being, but when the day comes that im unable to work i'll have to take the dla as i have bills to pay, things to feed and other responsibilities that i took on, id rather be able to work for the rest of my life and earn a decent living but as it is i cant, and i have to live with the hand ive been dealt, i dont like it but its tough


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

skullcandy said:


> the only thing im bitter about is the fact that when i was at school i give my all in every subject, kept my head down and done the work but got lumberd with some crappy job that pays 140 a week, yet all the kids that were complete tossers at school have all the good jobs and best cars and clothes etc..
> 
> when i was at school i got a severe beating that broke my jaw in 3 places, broke my nose, ruptured my ear drum, fractured my lower spine, broke 4 ribs and left me with concussion for 3 days all because i wouldnt give a couple of guys the ring my grandad left me when he died, therefor i cant do a lot and have been offered dla, but turned it down as i still feel like i can work for the time being, but when the day comes that im unable to work i'll have to take the dla as i have bills to pay, things to feed and other responsibilities that i took on, id rather be able to work for the rest of my life and earn a decent living but as it is i cant, and i have to live with the hand ive been dealt, i dont like it but its tough


It sounds like a sickening scenario tbh 
I hate stuff like that.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh an idiot who can't read, didn't realise you had a learning disability as well as an emotional disability Brat.... I have far better things to do with my time than stalk someone with their head so far up their own ass that they can't see their own disabilities.


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

the annoying thing for me is that it was 4 guys that beat me up 2 of them were travellers, and im female


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

And with that I bid you good night, and hope you don't get struck down by a disibilitating illness whilst you sleep....


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Oh an idiot who can't read, didn't realise you had a learning disability as well as an emotional disability Brat.... I have far better things to do with my time than stalk someone with their head so far up their own ass that they can't see their own disabilities.


Night night, love ya x x x


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I've worked every day since I left school at 16 and recently lost my job.I lived off my last paycheque for as long as I could before claiming jobseekers, and I HATE it, I really do.

I've been applying for jobs left right and centre and as of yet haven't had any luck. I've got a guaranteed job for myself in derbyshire so I'm moving there ASAP. I cannot stand not working. 

I don't have as many pets as most on here seem to but they still cost me a tenner+ a week to feed. I just make sure that I buy them all they need before I feed myself. I don't think I'm any less deserving of enjoying my animals than the next person-I've just hit a rough patch at the moment that I'm sorting out.

And before anybody asks about vet bills-My parents have kept back some of the money they owe me from when I was working just in case : victory:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont work but am not on job seekers or anything get paid nothing,but only have 4 snakes they only cost me £20 a month in mice so i could afford a few more really


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

i work in a reptile shop and find keep my 10 reptiles quite cheap really .


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

StevenPeri said:


> Dont know where to put this thread so ive put it here. I am asking the question above because alot of the people who have a hell of a lot of reptiles on here dont work. Seem to live on benefits and yet have 20 + reps. Just wondering because I know I couldnt afford to keep any of my animals if i didnt work. Thanks for reading.


 Well, im a student and i had a job right up until i started (having to go and beg for it back because the government does NOT give me enough to live on)


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> I like ice cream.:2thumb:


 cookie dough icecream is the best....one wonders y im fat:hmm:



Goat said:


> Is it me, or has everyone taken Brats comments wrong?


no it isnt you.....everyone has taken her comments wrong as far as i can see



skullcandy said:


> the annoying thing for me is that it was 4 guys that beat me up 2 of them were travellers, and im female


they deserve to be hung..no ifs or buts



spider_duck said:


> I've worked every day since I left school at 16 and recently lost my job.I lived off my last paycheque for as long as I could before claiming jobseekers, and I HATE it, I really do.
> 
> I've been applying for jobs left right and centre and as of yet haven't had any luck. I've got a guaranteed job for myself in derbyshire so I'm moving there ASAP. I cannot stand not working.
> 
> ...


i lost my job on halloween....tis a biatch....im on the last of my money that i had saved to do some distance learning degree's...if i need vets i know i can rely on my brothers to lend me some dosh tis i can pay em back...they is great brothers...



MissMoose said:


> Well, im a student and i had a job right up until i started (having to go and beg for it back because the government does NOT give me enough to live on)


ur special.....they HAVE to give u ur job back cuz everyone loves u....if they dont....slap em with a frying pan...

eace:aaaaaaaaaand breath peoples


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Elle, 
Im sorry for upsetting you.. We can all see that your jealous of me having a brilliant childhood, when you was slaving away, 

I go to school, and I'm a brilliant pupil, I'll work when I want to, at this point in time all i care about is my education!

And for the record how the hell am i gonna become a government sponger, your delusional darling 

I thought Id tell you I breed snakes for a living basically 
Ive bred corns, and now im gonna start doing carpets 

Something you have never done, maybe if you had a childhood and supportive perants you could of done this, shame really 

sorry Elle

Joel xx


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> ur special.....they HAVE to give u ur job back cuz everyone loves u....if they dont....slap em with a frying pan...
> 
> eace:aaaaaaaaaand breath peoples


that and im still on their books lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I've locked this for now as it seems people can't discuss things without resorting to personal insults (which is against the rules).

*EDIT* It's staying locked.


----------

